# Does my back acne on cycle make it obvious that I'm on?



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

I got a lot of acne on my lower back. Started growing random hair on my lats too which is impossible to shave lol. They don't look too bad in this photo but it got pretty bad at one point.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah pretty much. U could have took a better picture without flexing. Can't really see the acne. The hair will just keep growing the longer ubtake steroids. 

I mean unless you're just a dirty person u shouldn't have acne on your back. I get it pretty bad on my shoulders and back if I don't control my e2. Definitely the worst part of taking steroids.


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah pretty much. U could have took a better picture without flexing. Can't really see the acne. The hair will just keep growing the longer ubtake steroids.
> 
> I mean unless you're just a dirty person u shouldn't have acne on your back. I get it pretty bad on my shoulders and back if I don't control my e2. Definitely the worst part of taking steroids.



I take plenty of showers. A cold one in the AM before training. A cold one after training. Another before bed. I don't think it's hygeine.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2016)

I wasn't saying it was hygiene. I was saying no one should have acne on their back unless they run gear or are just dirty. 

U take an ai? Control your e?


----------



## bvs (Apr 24, 2016)

it does suggest that you are on but to be honest i dont think the average person will notice or even connect the acne to gear use. plus for the most part you will be in a shirt or singlet so i wouldnt worry too much.

personally my acne was shit even before i started using. funny story, just the other day i was at the doctors for a simple prescription and she said i was 'showing signs of increased androgen levels' while looking at my arm acne haha but it has been that bad ever since puberty.


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wasn't saying it was hygiene. I was saying no one should have acne on their back unless they run gear or are just dirty.
> 
> U take an ai? Control your e?



My mistake.. misread that. Yeah I generally have higher e2 on cycle. I control with aromasin although I'm thinking about switching to adex because aromasin never seems to be steady and stable.



bvs said:


> it does suggest that you are on but to be honest i dont think the average person will notice or even connect the acne to gear use. plus for the most part you will be in a shirt or singlet so i wouldnt worry too much.
> 
> personally my acne was shit even before i started using. funny story, just the other day i was at the doctors for a simple prescription and she said i was 'showing signs of increased androgen levels' while looking at my arm acne haha but it has been that bad ever since puberty.



Lol that's funny. Yeah with a shirt I don't think anyone guessed that I was on let alone see that acne just because I wear modest clothing. At the gym when I was on dbol it was pretty obvious though. Then I came back to my gym after being out for two weeks with pneumonia. Ended my cycle early and came back looking flat AF. I still kept 11 lbs though. Pretty sure a lot of my gym was talking. I'm pretty open about my use though. I just don't want random non lifters randomly telling me I'm on gear or putting those comments on my social media in which my family follows me on.


----------



## bvs (Apr 24, 2016)

if you are really worried look into things like benzyl peroxide wash, salicyclic acid wash, doxycycline and there are a few others out there


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 24, 2016)

To answer your question yes it does. Maybe your Stane is bunk. The Aro should keep things in check unless maybe you're not using pharm Stane then maybe question it.
!S!


----------



## Maijah (Apr 24, 2016)

How much asin are you taking?


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

I was at 12.5mg EOD


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 24, 2016)

I think it's only obvious to other users. I was able to guess a friend at the gym was using because his bacne. Same with me. People who dont use.don't even notice really imo


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 24, 2016)

had it since i was 14, damn puberty never stops


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 24, 2016)

I prefer Adex  I think that is a good idea.  Lat hair is a sign of manhood.  

On the subject of showers, its been my experience that to truly get clean, start the shower with as hot of water as you can stand, scrub, rinse and top it off with cold water.  The hot water opens the pours the cold water makes them contract.  You wont get as clean with all cold water.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2016)

How do u guys wash your backs? I can barely reach my shoulder let alone my back. So I bought this loofa type thing and wraps NY washvolth around it to get at my back. Its probably a foot a half long. Works like a charm. 

And like BGH cold showers aren't good for the skin. Hot water is what gets the pores wide open.


----------



## nightster (Apr 25, 2016)

I also think the hot water, then cold water route is the way to go.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm genetically prone to acne too and I'm very hygienic. Over the years I've managed to control it on and off cycle...Mine mainly gets worse on my shoulders during blast. It's the increased oil production from sebaceous glands that's clogging your pores, your skin can't handle the excess oil, bacteria love it. Trick is a consistent routine, LOTS of water, and patience.  

My routine is first doxycylcine 100mg everyday to control and clear the infection this is a pretty safe oral antibiotic. Topical clindamycin phosphate gel 1% and topical trentinoin gel .05%...use both morning and night after the shower on infected area but NOT TOO MUCH, especially the trentinoin (it's topical accutane). Before your morning and evening shower use a benzoyl peroxide cleanser on your skin (I like 2.5%) along with gentle cleansing antibacterial soap by cetaphil. Let these sit for about 5 mins then wash off. After shower I use salicylic acid pads with aloe vera in them (2.5%) along with Cerave moisturizing lotion (don't leave out the moisturizer). If you do this your acne will be get better even if it's bad. gotta be on top of the shit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 25, 2016)

A back brush and a wet towel with soap or pro active if I'm on.


----------



## roooftop (Apr 26, 2016)

I started getting acne on my shoulders and upper back (shoulderblades) where I couldn't reach.  I got a plastic scrub brush with a long handle in the bath section and some acne face scrub with salicylic acid and it does the trick.  I scrub my back with this combo after every workout.  I also use acne pads on my face because I can feel it get oily throughout the day.  Gotta stay pretty, curls for the girls.


----------



## Kuankung (Apr 27, 2016)

Nah, it just means u go bad acne


----------



## Helloxy (Apr 27, 2016)

you have a sexy back :32 (1):


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I prefer Adex  I think that is a good idea.  Lat hair is a sign of manhood.
> 
> On the subject of showers, its been my experience that to truly get clean, start the shower with as hot of water as you can stand, scrub, rinse and top it off with cold water.  The hot water opens the pours the cold water makes them contract.  You wont get as clean with all cold water.



x2 on hot showers . I get acne on the back also not very bad but enough for my wife to notice . Showers right after the work out help a lot. The more you sit in your sweat the more prone to clogging up your pours . I scald the water at first let it beat on my back while I do my hand and foot care then cool it down scrub up and hop out. If you don't have a exfoliating shower tool on a stick to hit your back I would say get one so you can scrub the effected area's . 

Truly unless your concerned who fuking cares what others think .


----------



## Mikeaz (May 5, 2016)

Tbh your back looks pretty fine IMO.

I know a lot of guys who never cycled thats had acne since freshman year in highschool. 

Like others said the average person never connects acne with steroids. & even if someone did connect the two, they can't be 100 percent positive. Everyone gets acne.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 6, 2016)

Yes n no


Yes if your back is like a pizza. No if it's mild.  

But u have to do all you can.


----------



## justbecool1234 (May 17, 2016)

... welcome to ug... where we'll tell you how to stick your arse, then how to wash your arse.... hahaha...

just ask your shower buddies in the gym to wash your back lol


----------

